
Facebook Building 8 explored data sharing agreement with hospitals - coloneltcb
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/05/facebook-building-8-explored-data-sharing-agreement-with-hospitals.html
======
jkFeiwi
Just quit today! For numerous reasons. Not just this. Do you need another
reason?

------
webtrend
It should be pretty clear to everyone by now that FB's leadership has complete
lack of ethics and moral values. This company needs to die very quickly.

Why would anyone want to work for such a scummy company? Seriously?

~~~
erobbins
I'm reconsidering it every day, believe me.

~~~
webtrend
Thank you for saying that and I believe you. If significant number of
employees left FB, it would fold as it should.

~~~
joering2
You can say that about any company. But:

 _Facebook COO Sheryl Sandberg gets a $700,000 base salary, CFO David Wehner
makes $650,000, and Chief Product Officer Chris Cox earns $625,000 as does CTO
Mike Schroepfer._

I highly doubt you will ever have problem finding programmers or staf in
general for even 40% of their salary.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/it-costs-5m-to-keep-zuckerberg-
saf...](https://www.cnet.com/news/it-costs-5m-to-keep-zuckerberg-safe-and-
four-other-things-we-learned-from-facebook/)

~~~
acct1771
Legitimate question: Are their processes/procedures/direction so well
documented a brand new crew could just pick right up where the current folks
left off?

------
SirLJ
Amazing, how much low they can go? You have to wonder what is next...

------
kerng
That's crazy. I think Facebook grew so fast, some people are bored so they
look for crazy stuff to do.... Wondering if the CEO knows about these things?
We might know more soon during the CA hearings.

------
feelin_googley
Some analysts think this may actually be a "good thing" for FB long-term.

They are "salivating" at the lower priced FB shares.

Large cash reserves, no debt and superior competitive positioning.

Are they missing anything?

Source:

[https://seekingalpha.com/article/4161213-facebook-
concerns-o...](https://seekingalpha.com/article/4161213-facebook-concerns-
overdone)

